# Metamorph JB Animations



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

Has anyone made a Metamorph for the stock Jelly Bean framework animations? Looking to make ICS as similar to Jelly Bean as possible. Nova Launcher recently allowed for animations in between apps, and I'm digging it.

Autocorrected from my Nexus


----------



## fcisco13 (Jul 26, 2011)

I wouldn't mind these for cm9

G NEXUS


----------



## B3L13V3 (Jul 11, 2011)

iNate71 said:


> Has anyone made a Metamorph for the stock Jelly Bean framework animations? Looking to make ICS as similar to Jelly Bean as possible. Nova Launcher recently allowed for animations in between apps, and I'm digging it.
> 
> Autocorrected from my Nexus


 I'm not completely sure but I believe those animations are in the framework apk, you would be looking in a folder called animations. Decompile a jb framework copy all those animations and replace them with your ics framework using ninjamorph then recompile with ninjamorph and reboot see what happens...


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

B3L13V3 said:


> I'm not completely sure but I believe those animations are in the framework apk, you would be looking in a folder called animations. Decompile a jb framework copy all those animations and replace them with your ics framework using ninjamorph then recompile with ninjamorph and reboot see what happens...


That sounds like it would work, but I'm not entirely comfortable with that kinda thing. I was just asking if anybody has already done it. If not, whatever. I just thought it would be cool.


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

Bumpity Bump


----------



## hulk2 (Sep 17, 2011)

U can find a jb animation zip in goo.im

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

hulk2 said:


> U can find a jb animation zip in goo.im
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Where? I'm searching but can't turn up anything.


----------

